# NVIDIA mtrr error and DVD/CD drive problem



## dheerajsuthar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,
I have installed the xfce4 desktop and ntfs-3g fuse from ports on my Dell XPS studio 1340 Laptop runnig FreeBSD kernel Release 8.0. However it normally works fine but when I mount usb disk(40GB Gemini USB 2.0 HDD) and copy-paste files from it to my home folder it sometimes hangs terribly. Their is no response and I have to shutdown it from the terminal.
The following error appears on terminal continuously:

```
NVIDIA:failed to set MTRR @0xd0000000,256M(WC)
```

Also my CD/DVD drive is still not working. I find no acd0 (or for that matter any *cd* device in /dev directory to mount). I have tried honestly all possible ways for me. Please do consider my sincere effort which I point out below:
1.I tried the best possible dig of my hardware spec. from dell site. All that is attached. Particulary following was given regarding CD/DVD:

```
HLDS GS20N DVDÂ±RW 
Features
     9.5mm height internal slim DVDÂ±RW Drive.
     CD-R/RW, DVD-R/-R DL/ -RW/ +R/ +R DL/ +RW, DVD-RAM read and write compatible.
     CD Family and DVD-ROM read compatible.
     Active OPC (Running OPC)1 "Optimum Power Controller" provides for more reliable writes.
     Slot loading with powered disc pull-in and eject mechanism.
     Enhanced-IDE (ATAPI) model: SATA Interface.
     Supports UDF for easy writing to CD-R/RW discs.
     Improved Buffer Under Run Error handling through the Preventive function.
```
*Complete Specifications attached in zip.*
2.I tried all google search on this info but no use . Then I moved on to find kernel modules but again couldn't find which one to use(however made my hda card to work on the way ). I then ultimately tried to compile my own kernel with aid of documentation and book Absolute FreeBSD. Still the problem remains the same what option to add to conf file.
3.I also tried to study latest linux kernel which identified my DVD drive previously under ubuntu/debian and fedora. However their kernel sturcture seems completely different from that of FreeBSD whith no i386 direcotry or NOTES etc. So completely baffled I left it there only.

I beleive you may consider my efforts as sincere at a level of newbie. I am also attaching all the possible data which may be required for these problem:
1.Complete DVD specifications.
2.dmesg.boot
3.pciconf
4.kldstat
5.Computer Specifications

I am attaching them in separate text in zipped folder due to size constraints.Please do help me out. I liked this system very much and want to continue working on it.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

Can you please post your kernel config? I have a feeling you're missing a few bits and pieces.


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Dec 12, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Can you please post your kernel config? I have a feeling you're missing a few bits and pieces.



I am extremely sorry for replying late. I had to go out of station for an emergent work. 
I am attaching both my GENERIC and present conf file(named DHEERAJ). Both were unable to work on my DVD drive. Please do share if there is any problem in these.
Also with regard to mtrr error I think that there is some memory problem(i have 4GB but still when I open totem movie player to play some media files it says 'Failed to create output image buffer of 672x384 pixels.' and quits.
Kindly do help me out or give some links to look further.


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Dec 12, 2009)

*Update.*

Strangely the issue regarding NVIDIA mtrr error disappears when I start using gnome desktop. Also the totem problem ceases. So i seems its problem with xfce wm.
But please I still require your help regarding cd/dvd drive.Thanks in advance.


----------



## qatanah (Dec 12, 2009)

*re*

I was able to experience the same error. I run into one site and recommended to put this in /boot/loader.conf

```
machdep.disable_mtrrs="1"
```

though I'm not sure what it does. :e


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Dec 13, 2009)

qatanah said:
			
		

> I was able to experience the same error. I run into one site and recommended to put this in /boot/loader.conf
> 
> ```
> machdep.disable_mtrrs="1"
> ...



Thanks for that reply qatanah... I also added following lines:

```
kern.ipc.shmmax=67108864
kern.ipc.shmall=32768
```

from SirDice's previous post. The display problem is over now:e.
However the CD/DVD drive problem still persists. Kindly do shed some light on it. Also recently when I plugged in microsoft usb keyboard I found a strange thing. It worked once and after further reboots it stopped working. I tried everything from replugging, to adding all :

```
device uhci
device ohci
device usb
device ukbd
options KBD_INSTALL_CDEV
```
to kernel as per faq.
Also  did following in /dev directory:

```
# cd /dev
# ./MAKEDEV kbd0 kbd1
```
and following to rc.conf:

```
usbd_enable="YES"
usbd_flags=
```

Also  disabled atkbd in device.hints but no use.Any help in this regard too.


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Dec 13, 2009)

*USB keyboard error log*

Following lines appear when I attach my usb keyboard(microsoft wired keyboard 500).:

```
usb_alloc_device1586:set address 6 failed(USB_ERR,IOERROR,ignored)
usbd_re-enumerate 1539: address 6 set address failed (USB_ERR,IOERROR,ignored)
----repeated twice-----
ugen 0.6:,(num0> at usbus0(disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port:435:couldnot allocate new device
```

Hope it might clarify the problem more.
Strangely, the usb mouse(by microsoft itself) works all fine.


----------

